# Where can I find the in camera Lens Profile for 35 L II?



## Viggo (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi guys!

Recently got my 35 L II (having a huge struggle with it, but anyway)

Anyone know where can I find the in camera Lens Profile for 35 L II? It's not showing in the EOS Utility.

Thanks!


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 2, 2015)

When you've installed the latest of the Canon SW (I think you'll need EOS Utility) then the "Lens Registration Tool" is also installed. 
When your camera is connected to the pc you can select the desired lenses in this tool and data will be transfered to the camera.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 2, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> When you've installed the latest of the Canon SW (I think you'll need EOS Utility) then the "Lens Registration Tool" is also installed.
> When your camera is connected to the pc you can select the desired lenses in this tool and data will be transfered to the camera.



Only one problem:


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 2, 2015)

Viggo said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > When you've installed the latest of the Canon SW (I think you'll need EOS Utility) then the "Lens Registration Tool" is also installed.
> ...


Touché! :-[
I didn't double check this but thought it should be availabe with the latest version.

Next suggestion :-[ :
Did you ask Canon service?
:-X


----------



## Viggo (Dec 2, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Maximilian said:
> ...



Must be the next step. I tried to dl it, but on the Canon site none of the software links are click-able for some reason. I choose 1dx and my operating system and nothing happens when I click the links. I managed to dl on my wife's computer, but it was only the version 2 available, which is strange since I already run the version 3.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 2, 2015)

I downloaded the version 2, and it said to update to the 3 I already have, but seems like a new version of the 3 was availble, because the new 3 version had the profile included. Perfect! Thanks!


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 2, 2015)

Viggo said:


> I downloaded the version 2, and it said to update to the 3 I already have, but seems like a new version of the 3 was availble, because the new 3 version had the profile included. Perfect! Thanks!


Glad you've found a solution although I didn't point out the right way. 

Funny workaround  
Downgrade to really upgrade *lol*
At least it worked for you and that's fine.

But if you tried to install the latest version first it should make some at Canon SW dev dep ponder.


----------

